# Calling all fertility/cycle experts!!



## boyzworld (Dec 28, 2003)

Hi Everyone,
I don't ever post here, but I thought I'd drop by for an opinion from you smart ladies about fertility/cycles...

My dh and I aren't "officially" ttc, but I do loosely keep track of mucous, dates etc...
Anyway, my last period started on the 19 of May. Usually my cycle is about 30 days (give or take a day). So I was expecting fertile mucous around the 3rd or 4th of June - but it showed up about the 29th-30th of May!

To add to the mystery, yesterday (June 14) I experienced what I'm SURE was ovulation pain - one side, crampy, low abdominal area, lasting about half a day.

BUT - My period is due on Saturday or Sunday... What else could the pain have been? Why did I get fertile mucous so early in the cycle? What the heck is happening?

Any insight is greatly appreciated!
TIA


----------



## Ligmom (Nov 24, 2001)

I am by no means an expert







but have you taken a pregnancy test? I would...of course, I have wasted plenty of money on negative tests before :LOL Let us know what happens.


----------



## boyzworld (Dec 28, 2003)

Is it possible to have an anovulatory cycle with fertile mucous?
Is it possible to ovulate 6 days before a period is due?

The only time I could have conceived is during the mucous stage, about 18-19 days ago. Would a test be accurate at this point?


----------



## Ligmom (Nov 24, 2001)

yes, you can have an anovulatory cycle with fertile CM. and yes, a test should be accurate by now if you ovulated 18-19 days ago









Check out the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler...lots of good info there


----------



## Sarah and Brandon (Mar 19, 2004)

you could have just O'd early. I have had some cycles as short as 3 weeks. The pain you felt could be anything. I get pains in my belly all the time. maybe gas, or muscle cramp. A test should be accurate by now. Anything yet?

Sarah


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

This is so bizzare! The same thing just happened to me. I usually O around day 25 of my cycle and then get AF 10 days later. I have a 35 day cycle. This month I had fertile mucous combined with middleschmerz 10 days early. I have only been cycling for 4 months now since my last baby. Usually the pain lasts for two or three days while I O and now I'm having it again. Mind you I am on to my Pilates again and it could be sore muscles, but that would not explain the fertile mucous. What's anovulatory mucous? Does that mean you have the symptoms but do not release an egg? Does sexual activity cause alot of mucous after? Hmmm. I will have to keep on the look out for signs of PG too.

Melissa


----------



## boyzworld (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks for the replies everyone!
I did get my period last month on the 16th - about 3-4 days early.

I have a NEW question now about ovulation spotting. Does it happen at the time of ovulation? Just before? Just after?

Yesterday - exactly 2 weeks after LMP, I experienced a small amount of bright red spotting - just when I wiped and just one time.

This happened in the morning and we had intercourse last night. If it is ovulation and I'm going to assume it is, what are the chances of getting pregnant? I've heard the chances are higher before o....any thoughts?
THanks again!


----------



## Sarah and Brandon (Mar 19, 2004)

I have never heard of ovulation spotting. Only implantation spotting. There really is no need for there to be any kind of blood when the egg is released. And it is true it is best to "do the deed" right before ovulation but hey it can't hurt. When TTC we were always told to try a couple days before thru a couple days after ovulation to make sure we covered our bases. It just increases the chances, but that doesn't mean you won't get pg this cycle! I hope that this is the month for you!!

Sarah


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't want to highjack your thread, but I just got my period too! And this same cycle in which I had the early ovulation I spotted when I wiped about one week before AF. AF is also about 5 days early for me. My DD is teething and nursing more than eating lately (11 mo) and I wonder if the change in nursing had anything to do with it. Anyway, if you were spotting after intercourse and it happens again I would consult a physician as it may mean cervical erosion. Not to scare you or anything but I would hate for it to have been non-cycle related and not say anything. Intercourse can irritate any damaged cervical tissue and cause bleeding. I know this b/c I had abnormal pap tests for three years where I needed to go for biopsies every 6mo so I got a chance to read up on it. No worries, the last test came out normal, I think due to prayer and some lifestyle changes.

Melissa


----------



## boyzworld (Dec 28, 2003)

Sorry my post wasn't clear on the timing...
We had intercourse AFTER the spotting, although the thought of it being something else has crossed my mind.

Sarah and Brandon - I looked up ovulation bleeding on the net and apparently it can occur when an egg releases from the ovary.

Anyway - AF due on the 18th!, so we'll see.


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

I need to rethink NFP after my last cycle. Shannon, I was also doing some research b/c of my wacky cycle and discovered that ovulation can be delayed a week or two past the normal 14 days, making a longer cycle if you are BF. I believe this is my case as I have not had a 30 day cycle since getting PG with my second. Since then I have been either PG or BF. My youngest will be one this month and eating more solids. We have been BF less frequently and I believe that's what my change can be acredited to. This last cycle was 30 days and it's normally 35 on the dot. Just thought I'd share my discovery incase you situation is like mine.


----------

